# User unable to save files in shared network folder



## chris2263 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a user that is trying to save an excel speadsheet that is located in a shared folder on a server, the user can open the file and edit ok but when they try to save the file the progress bar pops up but just hangs then a message pops up to saying "file not saved". They are using Windows 7

The user is new and I have just set up their account so thought it might be permission issues but I have logged the user in on two other different machines (1 win7 and 1 WinXP) and they have no problem at all.

Thanks for reading and any help or advice would be much appreciated.

Regards
Chris


----------



## chris2263 (Mar 11, 2013)

UPDATE:

I have signed an other user in on the PC and they cannot save the file either.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Your next test would be to see if a new file could be saved to the location by anyone. If so then the problem is with the excel sheet.
If not then you have a permissions problem.


----------



## chris2263 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, the file can be saved by other uses on other PC's but none are able to save when logged in on the the machine I am having problems with. I have resinstalled windows and office and still no luck.

I have created a new file from the machine and saved fine and others can save to it too, just seems wierd that the problem only exists on one machine.

Once again thanks for the reply.

Chris


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Are you in a domain or a workgroup?

Machines don't save files. Users do. So are you saying any user on this pc can't save a file? Is it only this one shared location or any shared location?


----------



## chris2263 (Mar 11, 2013)

We are on a domain. 

I have tried several users logged in on the PC and none can save the files.

When any of the users are logged in on another PC they can save the files without a problem. 

It only happens on the one pc with the two excel files, saving any other files anywhere else from this PC is fine. 

All other files in this and other locations are fine.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like this computer has lost its trust to the domain.

Have this workstation join a workgroup
Delete the computer account in Active Directory
Rejoin the computer to the domain


----------



## chris2263 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for that I'm at another site today, so I will give that a shot Monday.

Really appreciate your help on this one.

Thanks Chris


----------

